# merak 2010



## sotiris (Mar 24, 2010)

anybody owns a merak 2010?i want to buy one but i want to know if its good.my city does not have a dealer and i cant see it.some photos would be very interesting for me.


----------



## DanMartin (Dec 16, 2010)

Great frame! My previous frame was an '08 Pinarello Prince, I like the feel of the De Rosa better. Stiffer, & more direct. The Prince may have been better for longer rides, or rough roads, but I don't do much of that anymore. The der. cables internally in the head tube are a little bit of a problem, needs some sorting out, but overall I am really happy with it.


----------



## sbdchoi (Jan 10, 2011)

*Merak*

I am thinking about making a similar switch to the Merak from a Pinarello but was wondering about the sizing since I can't find one to test ride. Do you mind telling me what size your Prince was and what size Merak you got?
Thanks


----------



## DanMartin (Dec 16, 2010)

sbdchoi said:


> I am thinking about making a similar switch to the Merak from a Pinarello but was wondering about the sizing since I can't find one to test ride. Do you mind telling me what size your Prince was and what size Merak you got?
> Thanks


53cm on the Pinarello, (54.5cm top tube)

Derosa, 66 (their sizing), which is 54.5cm top tube also.

De Rosa's sizing charts can be a bit confusing. Unless you have really weird proportions (long/short arms/legs) go by the top tube length you have now, plus the head tube. From there you can size it to work.


----------

